# Margaret Thatcher



## arberlis† (Apr 8, 2013)

Πέθανε η Μάργκαρετ Θάτσερ. Μολονότι πολλοί από μας δεν την πήγαμε, όταν ήταν πρωθυπουργός, λόγω της ακραίας νεοφιλελεύθερης πολιτικής της, είχαμε πάντα για αυτήν μια εκτίμηση, για το θάρρος της γνώμης της και το πείσμα της. Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι ήταν εναντίον της επανένωσης της Γερμανίας και είχε πει το προφητικό "We beat the Germans twice and now they are back". H Θάτσερ είχε γεννηθεί το 1925, δηλ. έζησε τον Β΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 8, 2013)

"Τι θα θυμάσαι από τη Θάτσερ;" αναρωτιούνται στο πρόταγκον.
Είπα να απαντήσω εδώ, αναρτώντας δύο πράγματα που δεν θα ξεχάσω.
Πρώτα το χιουμοριστικό:






Και μετά το μουσικό: 






Το Final Cut είναι ο δίσκος που οι φαν των Pink Floyd αγαπάνε να μισούν. Προσωπικά τον λατρεύω.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 8, 2013)

Δεν είμαι αρμόδια για επικήδειους, και η αλήθεια είναι ότι μου προξενούσε ανάμικτα συναισθήματα, με τη ζυγαριά να γέρνει σαφώς προς τα αρνητικά λόγω θέσεων και ιδεολογίας -και σ' αυτό θα συμφωνήσω με τον arberlis- όμως θα ήταν υποκριτικό να κρύψω ότι κάποια στοιχεία της μού φαίνονταν πολύ ενδιαφέροντα. Άλλωστε μακριά από μας οι μανιχαϊσμοί και οι δαιμονοποιήσεις. Για τα αντιγερμανικά της συναισθήματα θα αποφύγω να τοποθετηθώ. Οι καιροί είναι ζόρικοι και η χοντρή κυρία δεν έχει τραγουδήσει ακόμα την τελευταία άριά της. Γι' αυτό θα επικαλεστώ τεχνηέντως τη γλωσσολογική πλευρά του φόρουμ και θα αρκεστώ στις πετυχημένες ατάκες της.

Το διαδίκτυο είναι γεμάτο από τα αποφθέγματά της, αλλά για αρχή θα θυμηθώ το If you want something said, ask a man; if you want something done, ask a woman, που μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικά εύστοχο.


----------



## Earion (Apr 8, 2013)

Larger than life. Παναπεί δεν χωρούσε η εικόνα της στο κάδρο. Ακτινοβολούσε δύναμη. Αυτό κανείς δεν μπορεί να το αρνηθεί. Κι όσοι θαμπώνονται από τη δύναμη τη λάτρεψαν και έκλιναν το γόνυ. Μια γυναίκα μόνη της, η κόρη του μπακάλη της γειτονιάς, μια κυριούλα με το τσαντάκι της, ανέβηκε ένα ένα τα σκαλιά της ιεραρχίας στην ανδροκρατούμενη πάλαι ποτέ αυτοκρατορία, άρπαξε μια χώρα από το γιακά, μια χώρα που δεν ήξερε πού ήθελε να πάει, και την έβαλε με σπρώξιμο και με κλωτσιές στο δρόμο που εννοούσε εκείνη να χαράξει. Είχε όραμα; Ναι, βροντοφωνάζουν οι πιστοί της. Όχι, διαμαρτύρονται οι αρνητές της. Σπάνια ηγέτης να διχάσει έτσι μια κοινωνία, ένα έθνος. Είχε πείσμα; Ναι, συμφωνούν όλοι. Πείσμα στο τσάκισμα των ανθρακωρύχων, πείσμα στον πόλεμο για τις Μαλβίνες νήσους, πείσμα στην υπονόμευση του καθετί που συντελούσε έστω κι επιδερμικά στην ενοποίηση της Ευρώπης, πείσμα δολοφονικό απέναντι στους Ιρλανδούς απεργούς πείνας, πείσμα στον παραλογισμό του κεφαλικού φόρου. Δύναμη τελικά ή πείσμα;

Τι θα μείνει στην ιστορία από τη Θάτσερ; Όχι η συντριβή των συνδικάτων, όχι το ξήλωμα του κοινωνικού κράτους, αλλά το στρίψιμο της ιδεολογικής βίδας. Το πώς κατάφεραν, αυτή στη Βρετανία και λίγο μετά ο Ρέιγκαν στην Αμερική, να πάρουν το φιλελευθερισμό από την Αριστερά και να τον κάνουν παντιέρα της Δεξιάς. Το πώς ισοπέδωσε την έννοια του κοινωνικού, ανεβάζοντας επί σκηνής τη νοοτροπία και τις αξίες του μικροαστού μαγαζάτορα. (Άλλωστε οι Βρετανοί το εκλαμβάνουν για κομπλιμέντο αυτό που τους πέταξαν περιφρονητικά οι Ευρωπαίοι, ότι είναι ένα έθνος από μαγαζάτορες). Θα μείνουν τα δύο μεγάλα αξιώματα: Δεν υπάρχει κοινωνία, υπάρχουν μόνο άνθρωποι [άντε και] οικογένειες. Δηλαδή, πέσε στο βούρκο μοναχός σου και κολύμπα. Και δεύτερον, δεν υπάρχει άλλη εναλλακτική. Καλωσήρθατε στον κόσμο του αγνού και ανόθευτου ατομισμού και μη διανοηθείτε να ψελλίσετε «καπιταλισμός με ανθρώπινο πρόσωπο».

Τι θα θυμάμαι από τη Θάτσερ; Τη βόμβα στο Μπράιτον που της έβαλε ο ΙΡΑ. «Δεν με πετύχατε», τους είπε ατάραχη. Κι εκείνοι απάντησαν: «Ήμασταν άτυχοι, και ήσουν τυχερή. Αλλά θυμήσου: εμείς αρκεί μία φορά να είμαστε τυχεροί· εσύ πρέπει να είσαι τυχερή κάθε φορά». Το φάντασμα του Μπόμπυ Σαντς και των υπόλοιπων εννιά άραγε να την ξύπνησε ποτέ μέσα στη νύχτα; Δύναμη τελικά ή πείσμα;

Και το μεγαλειώδες και αμίμητο: χρόνια μετά την αποχώρησή της από την εξουσία, το Κοινοβούλιο αποφασίζει να στήσει σε αίθουσά του τον ανδριάντα της από ορείχαλκο δίπλα στον ανδριάντα του Τσώρτσιλ. Την καλούν για τα αποκαλυπτήρια και σχολιάζει: «Από ορείχαλκο; Εγώ θα προτιμούσα από σίδηρο [τι στο καλό σιδηρά κυρία ήμουνα;] Τέλος πάντων κι ο ορείχαλκος καλός είναι· δεν σκουριάζει. Αυτή τη φορά πάντως ελπίζω το κεφάλι να μείνει στους ώμους». Στους ανίδεους οι εφημερίδες εξηγούν (όπως εδώ) ότι αναφέρεται σε προηγούμενο άγαλμα από μάρμαρο, που αποκεφαλίστηκε. Οι μυημένοι αναγνωρίζουν την υπενθύμιση στην πισώπλατη μαχαιριά με την οποία τα δικά της παιδιά την έδιωξαν από την πρωθυπουργία.

Υ.Γ. Ο Τζούλιαν Μπαρνς είχε γράψει πριν από καιρό μια ωραία κριτική στο _New York Review of Books_ για την ταινία _The Iron Lady_, όπου το άλλο μεγαθήριο της υποκριτικής τέχνης, η Μέρυλ Στρηπ, ενσαρκώνει τη Σιδηρά Κυρία με ανατριχιαστική ομοιότητα. Το άρθρο τελειώνει με ένα δηλητηριώδη αφορισμό, που δεν μπορεί να τον διαβάσει όποιος δεν έχει συνδρομή στο NYRB, και που δεν μπορώ να το βρω τώρα που ψάχνω στα χαρτιά μου υπό την πίεση του χρόνου, αλλά επιφυλάσσομαι να το προσθέσω εν καιρώ. Λέει (στο περίπου) ο Μπαρνς: υπάρχει στην Αγγλία ένας σύλλογος που υπενθυμίζει μαχητικά στους κυβερνώντες ότι η βαρόνη Θάτσερ, που τόσο πολύ μόχθησε για να εξυγιάνει τα δημοσιονομικά του κράτους, όταν με το καλό έρθει η ώρα να κηδευτεί, ασφαλώς δεν θα θέλει να κηδευτεί με σπατάλη δημοσίου χρήματος. Να μην γίνει λοιπόν η κηδεία της δημοσία δαπάνη!


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 9, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Το διαδίκτυο είναι γεμάτο από τα αποφθέγματά της, αλλά για αρχή θα θυμηθώ το If you want something said, ask a man; if you want something done, ask a woman, που μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικά εύστοχο.



Επειδή ο κόσμος ήταν στάσιμος για 50 αιώνες μέχρι που οι γυναίκες απέκτησαν ισότητα και ξαφνικά επήλθε πρόοδος; Εμένα μού φαίνεται μια χαζή γενικότητα που θα μπορούσε να ειπωθεί κι ανάποδα. Επίσης μπορείς να βγάλεις τις γυναίκες και τους άντρες και να βάλεις παιδιά και τρελούς ή ό,τι άλλο θέλεις. Το ίδιο κάνει.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 9, 2013)

Earion said:


> Λέει (στο περίπου) ο Μπαρνς: υπάρχει στην Αγγλία ένας σύλλογος που υπενθυμίζει μαχητικά στους κυβερνώντες ότι η βαρόνη Θάτσερ, που τόσο πολύ μόχθησε για να εξυγιάνει τα δημοσιονομικά του κράτους, όταν με το καλό έρθει η ώρα να κηδευτεί, ασφαλώς δεν θα θέλει να κηδευτεί με σπατάλη δημοσίου χρήματος. Να μην γίνει λοιπόν η κηδεία της δημοσία δαπάνη!



Το είπε και ο Λόουτς, μεταξύ άλλων, στον Γκάρντιαν: "How should we honour her? Let’s privatise her funeral. Put it out to competitive tender and accept the cheapest bid. It’s what she would have wanted."

Κι ένα κομμάτι από παλαιότερη συνέντευξή του για την πολιτική της:




(από εδώ:http://left.gr/news/ken-looyts-gia-na-timisoyme-ti-thatser-idiotikopoiisoyme-tin-kideia-tis)


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 9, 2013)

http://www.sport-fm.gr/article/o-muthos-tis-thatser-gia-to-podosfairo/668099

Ένα συμπαθητικό άρθρο από έναν λάτρη και γνώστη του αγγλικού ποδοσφαίρου που καταρρίπτει εν μέρει τον μύθο ότι η Θάτσερ πάταξε τον χουλιγκανισμό.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 9, 2013)

Από τους λίγους πολιτικούς που μπορώ να σκεφτώ για τους οποίους οι υπάρχουσες απόψεις είναι τόσο τραγικά αντίθετες, με πλήρη ανυπαρξία μέσης κατάστασης, δηλαδή είτε την λατρεύουν είτε την μισούν. Αυτή κι ο Τσάβες 

Τείνω να καταλήξω ότι στο τέλος αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι πολύ απλά αυτοί που ωφελήθηκαν να εξυμνούν τους θανόντες, κι όσοι υπέφεραν να τους θάβουν. Στο τέλος όλοι εκ του αποτελέσματος κρίνονται.



azimuthios said:


> http://www.sport-fm.gr/article/o-muthos-tis-thatser-gia-to-podosfairo/668099
> 
> Ένα συμπαθητικό άρθρο από έναν λάτρη και γνώστη του αγγλικού ποδοσφαίρου που καταρρίπτει εν μέρει τον μύθο ότι η Θάτσερ πάταξε τον χουλιγκανισμό.



Να προσθέσω ότι εκέινη την περίοδο, ο χουλιγκανισμός ως κοινωνικό πρόβλημα ήταν πολυαγαπημένο θέμα έκθεσης. Σχεδόν μόδα. Είχαμε κι εμείς εδώ μια τραγωδία το ίδιο διάστημα.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 9, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Επειδή ο κόσμος ήταν στάσιμος για 50 αιώνες μέχρι που οι γυναίκες απέκτησαν ισότητα και ξαφνικά επήλθε πρόοδος; Εμένα μού φαίνεται μια χαζή γενικότητα που θα μπορούσε να ειπωθεί κι ανάποδα. Επίσης μπορείς να βγάλεις τις γυναίκες και τους άντρες και να βάλεις παιδιά και τρελούς ή ό,τι άλλο θέλεις. Το ίδιο κάνει.



Όταν έγραφα την ατάκα και έβαζα στοίχημα με τον εαυτό μου ποιος θα τσινίσει και δεν θα τη βάλει στη σωστή χωροχρονικοπροσωπική της διάσταση φαντάζεσαι ποιος απ' όλους μού ήρθε αμέσως στο μυαλό ε;:devil:


----------



## Palavra (Apr 9, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Όταν έγραφα την ατάκα και έβαζα στοίχημα με τον εαυτό μου ποιος θα τσινίσει και δεν θα τη βάλει στη σωστή χωροχρονικοπροσωπική της διάσταση φαντάζεσαι ποιος απ' όλους μού ήρθε αμέσως στο μυαλό ε;:devil:


Μην του λες τέτοια, θα ψάξει να βρει καμιά μελέτη και θα τσακωνόμαστε πάλι για τη σωστή ανάγνωση των στατιστικών αποτελεσμάτων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 9, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Όταν έγραφα την ατάκα και έβαζα στοίχημα με τον εαυτό μου ποιος θα τσινίσει και δεν θα τη βάλει στη σωστή χωροχρονικοπροσωπική της διάσταση φαντάζεσαι ποιος απ' όλους μού ήρθε αμέσως στο μυαλό ε;:devil:



Βρε άιντε κάνε καμμιά πιρουέτα. 

Βέβαια η αρχική ατάκα δεν αναφερόταν καθόλου σε ιστορικοπολιτική συγκυρία, απλά ήταν μια ηλίθια γενικότητα για την απόκτηση θέσεων από γυναίκες. Εκτός κι αν σύγκρινε τον εαυτό της με τον Παπανδρέου και τα περίφημα _*θα*_, πράγμα που βέβαια δεν το νομίζω.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 9, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Βρε άιντε κάνε καμμιά πιρουέτα.
> 
> ...Εκτός κι αν σύγκρινε τον εαυτό της με τον Παπανδρέου και τα περίφημα _*θα*_, πράγμα που βέβαια δεν το νομίζω.




Ευτυχώς που δεν μ' έστειλες να πλύνω κανα πιάτο :devil::twit:

Όχι, αλλά ο Ανδρέας ήταν ένα πολύ καλό παράδειγμα. Δυστυχώς δεν ήταν το μόνο.

Παπανδρέου και Θάτσερ, ε; Χμμμμμμ


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 9, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ευτυχώς που δεν μ' έστειλες να πλύνω κανα πιάτο :devil::twit:




Μα τι με πέρασες; Για μισογύνη; Κοίτα να δεις που θα μας χαρακτηρίζουν τώρα και οι γυναίκες.


----------



## SBE (Apr 9, 2013)

Άντε να πω κι εγώ τα δικά μου, που βεβαίως δεν είναι προσωπικές εμπειρίες της πρωθυπουργίας της Θάτσερ αφού ήρθα στο ΗΒ μετά. Εντούτοις, έχω διαπιστώσει ότι όντως η Θάτσερ έχει αποκτήσει συμβολική αξία- τη μισείς ή την αγαπάς ανάλογα με την ιδεολογία σου, που έχει ενδιαφέρον γιατί προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η Θάτσερ δεν είχε ιδεολογία, έκανε ό,τι νόμιζε η ίδια σωστό- η ιδεολογία της Θάτσερ ήταν ο θατσερισμός. Κι αυτό φυσικά είναι σημαντικό. Ενδιαφέρον βρίσκω το ότι πολλοί λένε ότι η Θάτσερ ήταν οπαδός της μετριοπάθειας στη λήψη αποφάσεων. Το ότι δεν της φαινόταν οφείλεται κυρίως στο ότι βρέθηκε στην εξουσία σε περίοδο μεγάλων αλλαγών που η μετριοπάθεια δεν είναι εύκολη υπόθεση κι είναι απαραίτητη η λήψη αποφάσεων. 

Και φυσικά υπάρχει κι η μυθολογία των ΜΜΕ, που φτιάχνει ειδήσεις. 
Μέρος της μυθολογίας τα περί μικροαστής κόρης του μπακάλη*. Ο πατέρας της ήταν ιδιοκτήτης δύο μεγαλοπαντοπωλείων, ειρηνοδίκης, πρόεδρος του τοπικού εμπορικού επιμελητηρίου, πολιτευτής και δήμαρχος της πόλης τους. Στα κοινά της περιοχής ήταν αρκετά ισχυρός και αν κρίνω και από το ότι ήταν και στο ΔΣ κάμποσων τοπικών εταιριών και συνεταιρισμών, δεν ήταν φτωχαδάκι. Για να σας προλάβω: ο πατέρας της σταμάτησε να ασχολείται με την πολιτική τη δεκαετία του '50 και πέθανε πριν αρχίσει να γίνεται γνωστή η κόρη του. 
Ο λόγος για τον οποίο η Θάτσερ βαλλόταν από το πολιτικό κατεστημένο _του κόμματός της_ για την καταγωγή της ήταν γιατί και τότε και τώρα η πολιτική είναι δουλειά συγκεκριμένης κοινωνικοοικονομικής ομάδας- των αριστοκρατών. Και η Θάτσερ είχε την τύχη να ανήκει στη γενιά της _διεύρυνσης του επαγγέλματος._ Ο 18ος κόμης Τάδε δεν καταλαβαίνει από διαβαθμίσεις, μπακάλης είναι κι ο πατέρας της Θάτσερ, μπακάλης κι ο Ινδός που έχει το μαγαζάκι απέναντι και το δουλεύει μόνος του*. 

Αντίθετα, σχεδόν ποτέ δεν ακούμε για τα χρήματα του Ντένις. Ο Ντένις Θάτσερ ήταν γόνος επιχειρηματικής οικογένειας και ήδη πολυεκατομμυριούχος όταν παντρεύτηκε τη Μάργκαρετ. Ο Ντένις χρηματοδότησε τις πολιτικές φιλοδοξίες της. Ξέρω ότι θα διαμαρτυρηθούν ορισμένοι αν αναφέρω τη Γιάννα Αγγελοπούλου, αλλά μη μου πείτε ότι δεν υπάρχουν κάποιες ομοιότητες.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου το σημαντικό με τη Θάτσερ είναι ότι ήταν το ότι κατάφερε να αναρριχηθεί στην πολιτική. Κι αν πιστέψω αυτά που λένε οι φεμινίστριες για το πώς ήταν η κατάσταση για τις γυναίκες την εποχή της πολιτικής ανόδου της, δεν ήταν εύκολο πράγμα. Αυτό που θεωρώ προβληματικό είναι ότι κριτική ή ο θαυμασμός για την πολιτική της ή τη στάση της σε ορισμένα ζητήματα, επηρεάζεται ακόμα από το ότι ήταν γυναίκα, ενώ δεν θα έπρεπε. Οι επιτυχημένοι πολιτικοί, όπως κι οι επιτυχημένοι γιατροί ή οι επιτυχημένοι δάσκαλοι, επιτυγχάνουν γιατί έχουν κάποια χαρακτηριστικά που τους ευνοούν, που δεν οφείλονται στο χρωμόσωμα Υ αλλά μπορούν να τα έχουν εξίσου όλοι οι άνθρωποι. 

Από κει και πέρα, συμφωνώ σε γενικές γραμμές με το άρθρο- επικήδειο που έγραψε συνεργάτης της Γκάρντιαν το 2003, λίγο πριν πεθάνει, το οποίο δημοσιεύεται σήμερα απ΄την εφημερίδα. Ενδιαφέρον δεν έχει αυτή η λεπτομέρεια;

Δεν ξέρω πώς ήταν η Βρετανία πριν τη Θάτσερ. Μου φαίνεται δύσκολο να πιστέψω ότι π.χ. κάποτε αυτοί οι άνθρωποι είχαν κοινωνική αλληλεγγύη και τη χάσανε με τη Θάτσερ, γιατί η κοινωνική αλληλεγγύη δεν πηγαίνει χέρι χέρι με την κοινωνία αγγλικού τύπου που έχω δει. Πιο καλά ξέρω τα περί ενέργειας και ιδιωτικοποιήσεων και τραπεζικού συστήματος. 

Περί ανθρακωρύχων: το κλείσιμο των ανθρακωρυχείων ήταν αναπόφευκτο για πολλούς λόγους. Το κάρβουνο τελείωνε σιγά σιγά. Ήδη από τη δεκαετία του '60 είχαν αρχίσει να κλείνουν τα ορυχεία. Οι ενεργειακές ανάγκες της χώρας άλλαζαν. Μεγάλα κοιτάσματα υγραερίου είχαν ανακαλυφτεί υποθαλάσσια και υπήρχαν πολλές ελπίδες ότι αυτή η μορφή ενέργειας, καθαρότερη, οικονομικότερη κλπ θα έλυνε το ενεργειακό για πολλές δεκαετίες. Είχαν αρχίσει να κερδίζουν έδαφος οι περιβαλλοντικές ανησυχίες**. Και διεθνώς, οι αναπτυγμένες χώρες μετακινούνταν ταχύτατα σε νέες μορφές οικονομίας. Όμως το μεγάλο πρόβλημα ήταν ότι δεν υπήρχαν άμεσες εναλλακτικές λύσεις για τους απολυμένους. Αυτό είναι βέβαια λάθος μακροπρόθεσμου σχεδιασμού, αλλά γενικά κανένας δεν σκέφτεται μακροπρόθεσμα στην πολιτική, όλοι σκέφτονται τις επόμενες εκλογές, άντε το πολύ την επόμενη δεκαετία. Κάποιος θα έπρεπε να κάνει τον κακό επομένως και να πάρει τις δύσκολες αποφάσεις. Αντίστοιχο δικό μας το πρόβλημα των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων, αλλά ακόμα ψάχνουμε τη Θάτσερ μας. Κατά τη γνώμη μου το πρόβλημα λύθηκε χωρίς να λυθεί, αλλά θα βγούμε εκτός θέματος άμα αρχίσω την ανάλυση. 

Περί τραπεζών: μεγάλη κληρονομιά της Θάτσερ, που βοήθησε 30 χρόνια αργότερα το γνωστό μπέρδεμα. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι όταν η Θάτσερ προγραμμάτιζε το άνοιγμα του κουτιού της Πανδώρας κάποιος σύμβουλος θα της είπε ότι υπάρχει κίνδυνος στο μέλλον να έχουμε πρόβλημα. Και θα ρώτησε σε πόσο μέλλον και θα της είπαν 20-30 χρόνια και θα είπε _μέχρι τότε εγώ θα έχω πεθάνει και άλλοι θα βγάζουν το φίδι απ' την τρύπα. _ :cheek: Περί ιδιωτικοποιήσεων: επί Θάτσερ δεν έγιναν τόσες πολλές όσες νομίζουμε. Κι αυτό για πρακτικούς λόγους. Ήταν πρωτοφανείς και δεν υπήρχε νομικό προηγούμενο και δεν προλάβαιναν σε μια τετραετία να γίνουν όλα (μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι ιδιωτικοποιήσεις εμφανίστηκαν μετά το '85) και υπήρχε ο κίνδυνος να μην αρέσουν στον κόσμο. 

Τα περί κοινωνίας που δεν υπάρχει και λοιπά πράσινα άλογα είναι αμπελοφιλοσοφίες πολιτικών- η Θάτσερ έπασχε από την ασθένεια του εγωισμού όσο και κάθε άλλος πολιτικός. Το ότι μπορεί ο κάθε αμπελοφιλόσοφος να λέει τέτοιες βλακείες και κάποιοι να τις κάνουν ιδεολογική παντιέρα είναι απλά ένδειξη ότι προϋπήρχε το ιδεολογικό- κοινωνικό υπόβαθρο και του ήρθε το απόφθεγμα κουτί. 

Τέλος πάντων, απότομη στάση εδώ γιατί πέρασε η ώρα. 

* Για σύγκριση, μπακάλη (grocer) αποκαλούν τα ΜΜΕ και τους δύο πολιτικούς Λόρδους Σαίνσμπουρι (ο καθένας με άλλο κόμμα), απογόνους της οικογένειας που ίδρυσε μία από τις μεγάλες αλυσίδες σουπερμάρκετ της χώρας πριν 150 χρόνια. Οι δύο λόρδοι έχουν κάτω από το 5% των μετοχών της επιχείρησης, η οποία ανήκει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια σε όμιλο από το Κατάρ. 

** Η Βρετανία κατάφερε να πιάσει τους στόχους του Κυότου μέχρι το 2010 επειδή ακριβώς μετακινήθηκε από το κάρβουνο στο υγραέριο. Χωρίς καμία άλλη αλλαγή. Που βεβαίως σημαίνει ότι από το 2010 άρχισαν τα δύσκολα, γιατί δεν έγινε καμία συστηματική προετοιμασία εκείνη την εικοσαετία για την επόμενη εικοσαετία – ήδη διάβαζα ότι ξέφυγαν από το στόχο τους πέρσι. Και παράλληλα από το 2010 η χώρα εισάγει υγραέριο και πάλι, γιατί το κοίτασμα λιγοστεύει.


----------



## arberlis† (Apr 9, 2013)

Πολύ καλή και ψύχραιμη η ανάλυση της SBE. 

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται ιδού το κείμενο του Ian McEwan στον σημερινό Guardian:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/apr/09/margaret-thatcher-ian-mcewan

Με τη νοικοκυρίστικη αντίληψη περί οικονομίας που είχε ο Θάτσερ ("να ξοδεύεις όχι περισσότερα από όσα βγάζεις, να κάνεις οικονομίες" κλπ.) φοβάμαι ότι θα είχε πολλές αντιρρήσεις για το ανεξέλεγκτο χρηματοπιστωτικό boom της δεκαετίας του '90 και τις επακόλουθες φούσκες που τελικά έφεραν το χάος στις δυτικές οικονομίες. Αλλά την πόρτα της κυριαρχίας του χρήματος και της υποτίμησης της εργασίας την άνοιξε η ίδια, πιθανόν χωρίς να είναι σε θέση να υπολογίσει τις συνέπειες.


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2013)

...
Ξεκινώντας από εκείνο, βρέθηκα εκεί και ιδού εδώ:

*Margaret Thatcher: A glossary of terms*
The Star looks back at memorable Margaret Thatcher terms, phrases

Love her or hate her, Margaret Thatcher, a shopkeeper’s daughter, changed the face of British politics. She won three elections, fought the Falklands War, stood up to Communists, faced down striking miners and survived the Grand Hotel bombing by the Irish Republican Army.

Here is a collection of famous Thatcher words, phrases and policies about her or created by her:

*Thatcherism*: A term used to describe her own brand of economic policy — controlling inflation, forgetting unemployment and letting the free market reign.

*Privatization*: This word more commonly entered the modern lexicon after Thatcher sold off major British assets such as BP and public utilities.

*Belgian Empire*: What she called the European Commission, something she shunned. She fiercely believed in British sovereignty.

*Handbagging*: People who crossed Thatcher would receive a “handbagging,” a term critics used to describe how she could publicly dress down a foe, like being publicly whacked with one of her trademark black handbags.

*Poll tax*: A flat tax imposed first in Scotland in 1989, then in England and Wales in 1990. The proper name for the scheme was a community charge. Riots ensued. The implementation of this widely unpopular tax caused social unrest and is said to have led to her downfall.

*Milk snatcher*: When she was education secretary and needed to make savings in the system, she cut out free milk to school children aged 7 to 11. The name “milk snatcher” dogged the prime minister throughout her career.

*Wets*: The wets is what she called the Tory-lefts inside her own cabinet.

*U-Turn*: This derived from her comment, “You turn if you want to. The lady’s not for turning.”

*Big bang*: Enacted in 1986, a collection of reform measures in London’s financial sector that deregulated the markets.

*Defeat*: “I do not recognize the meaning of the word,” the sentence she spoke when she was told Britain would not win a war in the Falklands.

*GERBIL*: In 1987, the Great Education Reform Bill set up an education standards watchdog, school inspections. Schools could also exit out of local education authorities.

With files from _The Guardian, The BBC, The Independent, Global Post_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2013)

Σε ένα γλωσσάρι θατσερισμών δεν πρέπει να λείπει ο σημαντικότερος, νομίζω: *TINA* (There Is No Alternative), έστω και αν, όπως λέει και η γουίκη στην παραπομπή, δεν ήταν δικό της «παιδί».

Νομίζω, επίσης, ότι εδώ πρέπει να αναφερθεί και ο χαρακτηρισμός _lean and mean_, που έγινε κάτι σαν μάντρα του Σίτι του Λονδίνου και της νέας επιχειρηματικής ελίτ που γεννήθηκε στον θατσερικό κόσμο της εποχής.


----------



## SBE (Apr 11, 2013)

Σήμερα που άκουγα στο ραδιόφωνο τη Γκλέντα Τζάκσον να λέει γιατί δεν της άρεσε η Θάτσερ, με την εκπαιδευμένη φωνή της ηθοποιού, θυμήθηκα μια ιστορία που μου είχε πει η δασκάλα της ορθοφωνίας, κάποτε που έκανα μαθήματα. Μου είχε πει λοιπόν ότι αυτός που είχε κάνει μαθήματα στη Θάτσερ ήταν γνωστός της δασκάλας μου και της έλεγε ότι η Θάτσερ ήταν από τις πλέον επιμελείς μαθήτριες. Είχαν κανονίσει να κάνουν τα μαθήματα ταχύρυθμα. Και σε κάθε μάθημα της έδινε ασκήσεις για να αλλάξει η φωνή και σε κάθε μάθημα άκουγε αλλαγές στη φωνή της, γιατί τις ασκήσεις δεν τις έκανε πρωί και βράδυ, όπως συστήνουν συνήθως, αλλά όλη την ώρα. Αυτό θα πει αφοσίωση στο στόχο σου. 
Και θυμόμουν ότι μια ακόμα πρωτοπορία της Θάτσερ, η πρώτη πολιτικός της εποχής που αρχίσαμε να δίνουμε σημασία στην εικόνα. Η πρώτη πολιτικός που άλλαξε την εμφάνισή της, μέχρι και τη φωνή της, για να γίνει αυτό που ήθελε το κοινό. Η πολιτική όμως δεν καθοριζόταν από το κοινό (αυτό το εφάρμοσε ο Κλίντον, με τα φόκους γκρουπς κλπ).


----------



## pontios (Apr 11, 2013)

George Negus reflects on Thatcher, and on his controversial and now famous interview - vs. Margaret Thatcher 1981.
(George Negus is an Australian author, journalist and television presenter).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imWJZQQvP1w


----------



## bernardina (Apr 12, 2013)

On January 24th 1976, a Soviet military propaganda outlet called Krasnaya Zvezda reported on the new leader of the British Conservative Party under the headline Zheleznaya Dama Ugrozhayet, which means Iron Lady Wields Threats. Zheleznaya means Iron and Dama means Lady. 

The article claimed (utterly falsely, so far as anybody can tell) that this was how she was referred to in Britain. The article would have died a death, but it was seen by Robert Evans, who was the Reuters Bureau Chief in Moscow. So Evans wrote an article saying that: "British Tory leader Margaret Thatcher was today dubbed ‘the Iron Lady’ by the Soviet Defense Ministry newspaper Red Star." The name caught on in the West, but it was invented in Russia.

What's interesting is that, though the Russian story was hogwash, it would have made perfect sense to a Russian. The Soviet Union had, after all, been ruled for thirty years by The Steel Man, and this, I suspect, was what prompted the (baseless) story. If I'm correct in this reasoning (and it all looks pretty reasonable to me), then the Iron Lady was, essentially, named after Stalin.:cheek:

Τα υπόλοιπα ενδιαφέροντα εδώ, μεταξύ των οποίων και ένα άκρως διαφωτιστικό βιντεάκι. Που,συν τοις άλλοις, επιβεβαιώνει και τα περί μαθημάτων ορθοφωνίας και εκφοράς του λόγου. Κάλλιστα θα μπορούσα να διδάξω listening comprehension απ' αυτό ότε ήμην διδασκάλισσα. 
Και, ω, πόσο γοητευτικό εκείνο το σύστοιχο _The article would have died a death..._ :wub:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2013)

Μάλιστα! 
Μάγκι, ζεις, 
εσύ μας οδηγείς! 
:)


----------



## SBE (Apr 17, 2013)

Απορίες με αφορμή μια κηδεία: 
Ποιός κάθεται και σχεδιάζει την κηδεία του; Και μάλιστα πολλά χρόνια πριν πεθάνει;
Μας είπε ο εκφωνητής εκατό φορές "και τώρα ο τάδε ύμνος που τον επέλεξε η Θάτσερ για την κηδεία της όσο ζούσε", "και τώρα ο άλλος ύμνος που είχε ζητήσει η Θάτσερ να παιχτεί στην κηδεία της", "και συνεχίζουμε με τον Τάδε που θα διαβάσει απόσπασμα του Ευαγγελίου που είχε ζητήσει η Θάτσερ" κλπ κλπ. Επίσης το πώς θα γινόταν η κηδεία κλπ είχε αποφασιστεί εδώ και μια δεκαετία τουλάχιστον, γιατί το σχέδιο είχε εγκρίνει ο Μπλαιρ αρχικά και κάθε επόμενος πρωθυπουργός το ενέκρινε αυτόματα. 

Έτσι σε αυτά που άκουσα αυτές τις μέρες για το χαρακτήρα της Θάτσερ προστίθεται η μεγαλομανία. Όλα κακά τα σχόλια παρεμπιπτόντως, ακόμα και από στενούς συνεργάτες της που προσπαθούσαν να τα ντύσουν με φιλοφρονήσεις, όπως: 
Άκουγε με προσοχή κάθε κριτική, και έγραφε κανονικά όποιον διαφωνούσε μαζί της
Ήξερε ακριβώς τι ήθελε στη ζωή της, και πατούσε επί πτωμάτων για να το πετύχει
κλπ κλπ τα οποία είναι για τους βιογράφους. 
Πιο πολύ μου άρεσε κάτι που παρατήρησε χτες κάποιος στο ραδιόφωνο του μπιμπισί: ότι στα ΜΜΕ ξαναγράφεται η ιστορία με μορφή λιβανίσματος. Η Θάτσερ ολομόναχη και με το ένα χέρι δεμένο πισθάγκωνα και αλυσοδεμένη στο κατάρτι πολέμησε τον κομμουνισμό και οδήγησε στην κατάρρευση τους ανατολικού μπλοκ (προφανώς με μόνο όπλο την τσάντα στο άλλο χέρι).


----------



## Earion (May 28, 2013)

Earion said:


> Ο Τζούλιαν Μπαρνς είχε γράψει πριν από καιρό μια ωραία κριτική στο *New York Review of Books* για την ταινία *The Iron Lady*, όπου το άλλο μεγαθήριο της υποκριτικής τέχνης, η Μέρυλ Στρηπ, ενσαρκώνει τη Σιδηρά Κυρία με ανατριχιαστική ομοιότητα. Το άρθρο τελειώνει με ένα δηλητηριώδη αφορισμό, που δεν μπορεί να τον διαβάσει όποιος δεν έχει συνδρομή στο NYRB, και που δεν μπορώ να το βρω τώρα που ψάχνω στα χαρτιά μου υπό την πίεση του χρόνου, αλλά επιφυλάσσομαι να το προσθέσω εν καιρώ.



Ο καιρός πέρασε και το γεγονός έσβησε από την επικαιρότητα, αλλά έχω δύο καλές δικαιολογίες για να επανέλθω και να κλείσω: Πρώτον, βρήκα το κείμενο του Τζούλιαν Μπαρνς, την περικοπή δηλαδή που σας υποσχέθηκα, και που αξίζει τον κόπο νομίζω να διαβαστεί, και δεύτερον, υπέπεσε στην αντίληψή μου πολύ μετά αφότου γράφτηκε ένα κείμενο της Σώτης Τριανταφύλλου που με επαναφέρει στις εποχές της νιότης και της αθωότητας. Συγχωρήστε τα γεροντικά μου παραληρήματα ...

The _Iron Lady_ has also set off a round of pre-obituaries, and a readying for the day of Mrs. T’s departure (though her physical health has always been robust—“They can’t find anything wrong with me,” she boasted during the 1979 election campaign, after having her blood pressure and heart rate tested. “They never can”). The recent news that she will be given a state funeral—the first since that of Winston Churchill in 1965—has provoked an ironic e-petition to Parliament. (This is a recent innovation in British democracy: rack up 100,000 e-signatures and your request will be considered.) In a cute parody of government-speak, the petition proposes:

In keeping with the great lady’s legacy, Margaret Thatcher’s state funeral should be funded and managed by the private sector to offer the best value and choice for end users and other stakeholders. The undersigned believe that the legacy of the former PM deserves nothing less and that offering this unique opportunity is an ideal way to cut government expense and further prove the merits of liberalized economics Baroness Thatcher spearheaded.​

Online signatures have so far reached 28,000. Only another 72,000 needed by October. After all, it wouldn’t be right if Mrs. Thatcher failed to divide the nation in death, having done so for so very long in life.

Julian Barnes
Daddy’s Girl. _The New York Review of Books_, February 23, 2012.

——————






*Margaret Thatcher Rock ’N’ Roll

Σώτη Τριανταφύλλου*​
*O θάνατος της Μάργκαρετ Θάτσερ* προκάλεσε κύμα downloading ροκ κομματιών της εποχής 1979-1990. Η ιδέα ότι η Μάγκι ήταν η ενσάρκωση του Σατανά επί της γης ενέπνευσε το βρετανικό ροκ και συνέβαλε στην ενηλικίωσή του: από το «Ghost Town» των Specials μέχρι το «Margaret on the Guillotine» του Morrissey, ένα ευρύ φάσμα από μουσικά υποείδη περιέγραφαν τη Βρετανία —«ένα μικρό νησί»— και την ηγεσία της, την περιβόητη απεργία των ανθρακωρύχων και τα τελευταία επεισόδια στη Βόρεια Ιρλανδία.

*Για τους αναρχο-πανκ «η ενσάρκωση του Σατανά»* ήταν ένα δώρο: τι καλύτερο μπορεί να τύχει σε κάποιον που παίζει σε μια μπάντα που πιστεύει ότι ο καπιταλισμός είναι το απόλυτο Κακό; Η Μάργκαρετ Θάτσερ εξέφραζε χωρίς συμπλέγματα ένα οικονομικό, πολιτικό και κοινωνικό σύστημα που θεωρούσε τα συνδικάτα, τους σοσιαλιστές, τους φιλελευθέρους και τους μετανάστες «εσωτερικούς εχθρούς»: γύρω της, τη στιγμή που αναδείχτηκε στην πρωθυπουργία, ακουγόταν το πανκ —δυσαρμονικές κιθάρες, κοφτά riffs και τα υπολείμματα του sex, drugs and rock’n’roll. Κι ενώ το πανκ έδινε τη θέση του στη νεορομαντική ποπ, το σύνθημα των Sex Pistols «No Future» αποκτούσε συγκεκριμένο περιεχόμενο.

*Tο πανκ είχε αναπτυχθεί* στη διάρκεια της κυβέρνησης των Εργατικών —μιας εποχής μαρασμού όπου δεν ήξερες ποιον να κατηγορήσεις. Κι ύστερα βρέθηκε ο δράστης: ακόμα και ο Paul Weller, που, όταν συμμετείχε στους Jam, ψήφιζε Τόρυς, μεταμορφώθηκε σε ηγετική μορφή των Red Wedge, μιας κολεκτίβας μουσικών με αριστερές πεποιθήσεις, ανάμεσα στους οποίους ήταν ο «κομμουνιστής» Billy Bragg, η Kirsty MacColl, οι Communards. Όσο για τον Joe Strummer των Clash ήθελε να τοποθετήσει τη φωτογραφία της Θάτσερ μαζί με μια σβάστικα στο εξώφυλλο του EP «The Cost of Living» που κυκλοφόρησε την ημέρα των εκλογών του 1979. (Τελικά, άλλαξε γνώμη). Και προτού η Θάτσερ περάσει ένα χρόνο στην πρωθυπουργία, οι Beat τραγουδούσαν «Stand Down Margaret», προσθέτοντας, ευγενικά, «please».

*Oι ροκ μπάντες ήταν ήδη βαμμένες* με τα χρώματα του πολέμου εξαιτίας του πανκ, που ήταν πολιτικοποιημένο με τον τρόπο του. Και μολονότι οι μουσικές τεχνοτροπίες άλλαζαν και τα παλιά πανκ συγκροτήματα διαλύονταν, η πολιτική ποπ άνθιζε δίπλα στην ανώδυνη εκδοχή των Duran Duran, που συμπληρωνόταν από τα καταγέλαστα χτενίσματα τύπου Lady Di (φράντζες φτιαγμένες με πιστολάκι). Οι ιδέες και το Zeitgeist προϋπήρχαν –στο πρόσωπο της Μάργκαρετ Θάτσερ βρήκαν τον ιδανικό αντιήρωα, τον άνθρωπο που έπρεπε να πεθάνει.

*Η μουσική γύρω από τη Θάτσερ* εμφανίστηκε με ποικίλη θεματική. Υπήρχαν κομμάτια που περιέγραφαν με μελανά χρώματα τη Βρετανία («Shipbuilding», Robert Wyatt, «A Town Called Malice», Jam), την ύφεση των αρχών της δεκαετίας του 1980 και την κρίση των Φόκλαντς («How Does It Feel to Be the Mother of 1.000 Dead», Crass) καθώς και την ίδια τη Μάγκι. Οι Βlow Monkeys γιόρταζαν, πρόωρα, τον χαμό της στο «Τhe Day After You» και ο Elivis Costello την καθύβριζε στο «Τramp the Dirt Down». Δεν ήταν λίγα τα συγκροτήματα που έχτισαν σχεδόν όλο τους το έργο στην αντίθεση με τις θατσερικές αξίες: οι Smiths ήταν ένα από αυτά, αλλά, ακόμα και οι Wham!, ακόμα και οι Spandau Ballet εκφράζονταν εναντίον της.

*Η Μάργκαρετ Θάτσερ* άντεξε περισσότερο από τους εχθρούς της. Κι όταν έχασε την εξουσία —όχι εξαιτίας του εχθρικού ροκ αλλά εξαιτίας του ίδιου του Κοινοβουλίου, των λεγόμενων backbenchers— το Zeitgeist είχε αρχίσει να αλλάζει: στο κομμάτι των Pulp «The Last Day of the Miner’s Strike», η εργατική αντίσταση («people marching, people shouting») εξελίσσεται σε ψυχαγωγία («socialism gave way to socializing»): οι αγώνες είχαν παρατραβήξει, λίγοι ήταν όσοι επέμεναν ακόμα.

*Ο θάνατος της Μάργκαρετ Θάτσερ* δεν την έκανε πιο συμπαθητική· πολλοί είναι ακόμη πρόθυμοι να κάψουν το ομοίωμά της· οι νεκροί δεν δεδικαίωνται. Σε λίγες μέρες κυκλοφορεί το «Τhatcher’s Children» των Primal Scream. Στο μεταξύ, σημειώνεται ρεκόρ downloading του «Τhatcher Fucked the Kids» του Frank Turner, καθώς και του «The Day That Margaret Thatcher Dies» του Pete Wylie. Για μια ακόμα φορά, οι άνθρωποι πεθαίνουν, τα ινδάλματα κατακρημνίζονται, τα αρνητικά πρότυπα ανατρέπονται· το ροκ εντ ρολ will never die.

_Athens Voice_, τεύχος 433, 23.4.2013


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2013)

Για τη Θάτσερ θα ’πρεπε να θέλω να γράψω και να γράψω πολλά. Όχι να πρέπει να γράψω — τόσα και τόσα γράφτηκαν αυτές τις μέρες, δεν είχαμε έλλειψη. Αλλά να θέλω εγώ να γράψω, από δική μου ανάγκη: επειδή ήμουν εκεί και έγραψα πολλά τότε. Όταν, επί Μέιτζορ πια, το 1997, έγιναν εκλογές και ήταν να βγουν οι Εργατικοί, πήγα στην Αγγλία για να είμαι πάλι εκεί και να παρακολουθήσω από κοντά την αλλαγή φρουράς.

Όμως δεν έφταιγε που ήταν πιο φορτωμένο το ωράριο το τελευταίο τρίμηνο. Έφταιγε που δεν ήξερα τι να γράψω, τα είχα όλα μέσα μου έναν αχταρμά, λες και τα χρόνια μού προσθέτουν αβεβαιότητες αντί να μου ενισχύουν τις βεβαιότητες. Πού θα πάει, θα βρω τη σωστή οπτική, να το βγάλω από μέσα μου.

Αυτό που σίγουρα μπορώ να πω είναι ότι τα χρόνια της Θάτσερ γέννησαν και την πιο απαίσια ροκ. Μια μουσική απροσποίητη, μια καθαρή λουμπενιά, και γι’ αυτό εντελώς απεχθή στα καλομαθημένα μου αφτιά. 35 χρόνια τώρα έχω έναν διαρκή πόλεμο με την πανκ. Χαίρομαι που στην περίπτωσή της οι παλιές βεβαιότητες παραμένουν αναλλοίωτες.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 28, 2013)

Ελαφρώς σχετικό με την Θάτσερ και την μουσική σχετικά με την Θάτσερ.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 2, 2013)

Earion said:


> *Margaret Thatcher Rock ’N’ Roll
> 
> Σώτη Τριανταφύλλου*
> 
> [...]



το μεγαλύτερο λάθος ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα λάθη που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος στην ανάλυση, σκιαγράφηση, αξιολόγηση ενός προσώπου ή γεγονότος είναι να το κρίνει κι αξιολογήσει όχι με βάση τις επικρατούσες συνθήκες της εποχής που έζησε εκείνο το πρόσωπο ή διεξήχθη το γεγονός, αλλά με βάση τις συνθήκες στις οποίες ζει ο συγγραφέας. 

Το παραπάνω κείμενο δεν κάνει απλώς αυτό το λάθος, είναι αυτό το λάθος προσωποποιημένο από την αρχή ως το τέλος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2013)

LostVerse said:


> Το παραπάνω κείμενο δεν κάνει απλώς αυτό το λάθος, είναι αυτό το λάθος προσωποποιημένο από την αρχή ως το τέλος.


Δεν θα ήταν πιο χρήσιμο, όμως, για όλους να εξηγήσεις με ένα δυο παραδείγματα τι εννοείς; Κάνει λάθος το κείμενο σε εκτιμήσεις για πρόσωπο; Μα... δεν βλέπω εκτιμήσεις. Για γεγονότα; Για ποια; (Αναφέρονται πολλά.) Ποια είναι η σωστή εκτίμηση, κατά τη γνώμη σου; Τι ουσιαστικό μπορείς να συνεισφέρεις σε αυτή τη συζήτηση που ξεκινάς; Διαφορετικά, δεν έχει κανένα νόημα ένας αδιάφορος αφορισμός.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2014)

Επειδή ο Peter Thompson στα 1980 χρησιμοποίησε μια φωτογραφία της Θάτσερ για να δείξει πώς λειτουργεί ένα φαινόμενο οφθαλμαπάτης, αυτό ονομάστηκε *Thatcher effect*.
To βλέπουμε εδώ σε μια φωτογραφία:




Κι εδώ σε βιντεάκι:


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2014)

www.thepoke.co.uk/2014/05/10/bookshop-display-genius/


----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2015)

O περιοδικός πίνακας της Μάργκαρετ Θάτσερ: *http://www.totalpolitics.com/article_assets/articledir_736/368427/thatcher 4 website.pdf*


----------



## Earion (Nov 5, 2015)

Όσοι έχετε (κι όσες δεν έχετε) μουστάκια ετοιμαστείτε να χαμογελάσετε κάτω από αυτά· το βρετανικό αντερστέιτμεντ σε άλλη μια στιγμή παράμιλλης περφόρμανς:

*Snubbing Margaret Thatcher's Clothes* (Lauren Collins, _The New Yorker_, 4 Νοεμβρίου 2015)

“The V&A politely declined the offer of Baroness Thatcher’s clothes, feeling that these records of Britain’s political history were best suited to another collection which would focus on their intrinsic social historical value,” a spokesperson from the Victoria and Albert Museum told the _Telegraph_ on Monday. “The museum is responsible for chronicling fashionable dress and its collecting policy tends to focus on acquiring examples of outstanding aesthetic or technical quality.” 

The close reader marvels: fifty-seven words and nearly each one of them spring-loaded with unassailably punctilious contempt. The statement was less a press release than a model of passive aggression. Who says “politely” when he is being polite? As an elegant variation, “these records of Britain’s political history” fairly screamed “hideous polyester rags.” Since the museum was charged with “chronicling fashionable dress,” and it was sadly unable—a matter of policy, you see—to make room for Baroness Thatcher’s looks, then Baroness Thatcher, it was saying without exactly saying, must have been categorically unfashionable. In the second half of the sentence, the museum twisted the fish knife again: not only were her clothes dowdy, they weren’t even nicely made. You couldn’t fail to understand the meaning of “best suited to another collection.” Thatcher’s double-breasted crepe suits were, in fashion terms, unclubbable. The application didn’t get lost. Her wardrobe had been blackballed.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Κεντάνε!


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2015)

Ναι, αλλά μετά το πήραν πίσω. 
V&A reconsidering offer of Margaret Thatcher collection
Kι έβγαλαν άλλη αριστουργηματική ανακοίνωση σχετικά με την κριτική που δέχτηκαν:
“The V&A is a constantly evolving institution, and if we were approached today it is perfectly possible that discussions might develop in a different direction, and we welcome public interest and debate in how we collect and how we research and display our collections to the widest audience".

ΥΓ Θέλω να ξέρω τι κριτήρια βάζει το V&A για την πρόσληψη εκπροσώπου τύπου. Προηγούμενη διπλωματική καριέρα;
ΥΓ2 Αυτό που δεν γίνεται αντιληπτό με την πρώτη είναι ότι η οικογένεια Θάτσερ δεν πρότεινε στο μουσείο να του _δωρίσει_ τα ρούχα της Θάτσερ. Πρότειναν να τα αγοράσει το μουσείο.


----------



## Earion (Nov 5, 2015)

Why Margaret Thatcher's power suits are worthy of the V&A 
By refusing the clothes in which Maggie entranced and terrorised the nation, the museum has snubbed a moment in style history on a par with Bowie’s platforms.

Αν είναι δυνατόν! :woot: Θεοί του ροκ, τι ιεροσυλία!



Αφού όμως άνοιξε η συζήτηση, ας ακούσουμε κι αυτό:

Thatcher never aspired to be a fashion plate, as she might have phrased it. Her mantra for dressing – “never flashy, just appropriate” – made it crystal clear that she did not dress for the joy of wearing beautiful clothes. No lover of design for its own sake, Thatcher doesn’t necessarily belong among the aesthetic purists who make up the V&A’s hardcore fans.

But fashion is broader than pure aesthetics. Thatcher’s look may never have been fashionable, but it was enormously effective as a tool for projecting power and influence. She was an early adopter of simple sartorial diplomacy: she wore Tory-blue skirt suits on many key occasions – including her first Downing Street photocall as prime minister – and knew to choose red (a lucky colour for the country) for an official visit to China as far back as 1982.

But what is most striking about Thatcher’s clothes is how effectively they constructed and consolidated her brand several decades before the notion of having a personal brand even existed. Thatcher’s image was so strong that her look is almost indivisible in the public mind from her actions. Pussy-bow blouses are spliced with milk-snatching, boxy handbags with the miners’ strike. She was no style icon, but she was a gifted image-maker and clothes paid a key part in this. The daughter of a dressmaker, she cared about tailoring. Aquascutum employees of her era recall how minutely particular she was about the shape of the shoulders on her coats and jackets.

No style icon but an image maker: why Margaret Thatcher was the wrong fit for the V&A
Jess Cartnerr-Morley


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2015)

Πάντως, για να βάλουμε τα πράματα στη θέση τους, η Θάτσερ δεν ήταν ούτε κακοντυμένη, ούτε άκομψη. 
Δεν θα ήταν λογικό, και λόγω της ηλικίας της και λόγω της θέσης της, να εμφανίζεται με την τελευτάια εξαντρίκ μόδα της εποχής (κι η εποχή είχε κάμποσες εξαντρίκ μόδες). Επιπλέον έζησε σε εποχή που οι γυναίκες μετά τα 30 ήταν μεσήλικες και μοιάζανε και ντύνονταν ανάλογα. Εντούτοις, ειδικά προς το τέλος της καριέρας της, η εμφάνισή της ήταν αρκετά καλή, μέχρι και μοδάτη, και φυσικά ανήκε στη γενιά που δεν έβγαινε από το σπίτι χωρίς να δείχνει άψογη. Αν δεν ήταν πρωθυπουργός θα ήταν απλά μια σύζυγος επιχειρηματία/ κυρία της καλής κοινωνίας με χόμπυ την πολιτική (οποιαδήποτε ομοιότητα με το αντίστοιχο ελληνικό τη Γιάννα είναι απλώς φανταστική) και κανένας δεν θα ενδιαφερόταν για το ντύσιμό της. Αλλά επειδή ήταν πρωθυπουργός, έχει ενδιαφέρον να μελετήσεις κανείς την αλλαγή στην εμφάνισή της καθώς άλλαζε ο ρόλος της στη ζωή. 
Από τσαχπίνα νυφούλα πολιτευόμενη:


σε κυρία της καλής κοινωνίας


σε πρωθυπουργό σε ανδροκρατούμενο υπουργικό συμβούλιο


σε σιδηρά κυρία


σε περήφανο γηρατειό.


----------

